# lyra and her babies



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

thought i would start a new thread about lyra and her growing babies 

still have 3 out of 8 wiggling away. cant believe how there growing starting to get fur and colour/markings are starting to stand out  lyra has pulled even more fur out which is great. shes also a lot more comfy with me  sat taking food out my hand earlier and when i was cleaning upstairs i blocked the stairs of and she was following me around 

heres mommy lyra

when she first came










and today - shes got a nice bit of hair so thinking she may have lionhead in her 




























and managed to get a quick snap of the babies when i put the black one back in the nest - for the 6th time today  ignore the snood lyra knocked the water bottle out my hand and it wet the bottom of the box.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so glad they are all doing well. can't wait to see how they turn out. i don't have a rabbit anymore. i lost my last one, max, last year and it broke my heart. he was more like a little dog than a rabbit. i still miss him now.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You always get one naughty one! Glad they are doing ok


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad they are doing OK. 

It's amazing how quickly they change.

Out of interest, did you let the breeder know that she had kits? And what did she say? - but whatever you do, don't give them back if she offers to have them back - they'll only become snake food.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

a quick look and im pretty sure the black is a boy. but right trouble maker so far he def going to be trouble when he bigger  

my friend passed it on to her, but she didnt seem surprised or anything  from what im told the lady has litters available every month so i dout this is lyras first litter but it will be her last. 

i could get her number ect and try and find ot why she thought it would be a good idea to rehome a rabbit the day befor her litter was due but instead im just going to enjoy lyra and her babies.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

lost the black one  

im gutted i no there still only a few days but he was def my fav  

i found him the other side of the pen to the box this morning. 

lyra had completly destroyed the pen so iv mad it bit stronger with some cable ties. 

when i was in there lyra went to the box dug p the nest slightly knocked one of the babies out then walked of 

last two girls are doing ok one was out this morning to but she was warm and still wiggling away so i put her back. 

talked to a local breeder last night (she breeds to show) and she said it sounds like lyra was rehomed as shes prob had a litter befor and proved to be a bad mom. she has the sma esometimes and rehomes the does (after spaying) to pet homes. 

she did say that if she had any litters herself i could of taken them down and she would of tried the babies on one of her but shes got a few who are due but no litters yet and she would need them to be around the same age. 


fingers crossed for the last to girls.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the lil black baby, so sad.

Hoping the other 2 carry on doing well, got my fingers crossed for them.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been following your threads, I haven't posted because I haven't got a clue and to be fair you are doing really well.

It is sad that some haven't made it, but fingers crossed the two you have will be little fighters.

Your thread scared the wits out of me, I looked for a doe as a companion for my buck. I never gave it a thought that someone would rehome a pregnant doe without informing the prospective owner first. Okay there is a chance you would have changed your mind but at the end of the day the original owner chose to allow the rabbit to become pregnant and should have taken responsibility for their actions.

One thing is for sure your little girl won't have to go through this again and she will be loved for her and not as a kit production line.

Keep your chin up.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

sskmick said:


> I have been following your threads, I haven't posted because I haven't got a clue and to be fair you are doing really well.
> 
> It is sad that some haven't made it, but fingers crossed the two you have will be little fighters.
> 
> ...


i think as with anything it depends on who you get the rabbit from. i never met her old owner she was brought to me from a friend but from what im told she wasnt a very nice person with around 16 small hutches with two rabbits in each, no were ever taken out or handled. if you went to a rescue or to some one who knows about rabbits ect then you should be fine.

walking in the room and seeing she had had 8babies was such a shock but seeing some dead was upsetting. loosing the three over the last few day was worse and the litle black boy who was my fav 

she will be spayed and vac asap. she will also (hopfully and with time) be bonded to the baby im getting in april.

the two left are girls i may. after everything iv been through with lyra and the babies i plan on keeping both.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

littleangel01 said:


> i think as with anything it depends on who you get the rabbit from. i never met her old owner she was brought to me from a friend but from what im told she wasnt a very nice person with around 16 small hutches with two rabbits in each, no were ever taken out or handled. if you went to a rescue or to some one who knows about rabbits ect then you should be fine.
> 
> walking in the room and seeing she had had 8babies was such a shock but seeing some dead was upsetting. loosing the three over the last few day was worse and the litle black boy who was my fav
> 
> ...


It was my intention to go to a rescue, but I had difficulty finding one that had single does, I then looked on this sister site to see if anyone was selling a single doe and I was lucky, not too far away and I got the full set up. She was a single pet rabbit so highly unlikely she would have been pregnant but I never gave that a thought tbh.

I really admire you, you have gone through an awful lot as well as Lyra the thought that you may keep them all has really brought a lump to my throat and tears to my eyes. These are definitely the lucky ones.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

glade you found one 

with every thing thats happend theres no way i could bare to prt with them 

if they survive then they will stay


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

well we are down to one  

lost one little girl this morning. thw other seems to be doing ok. her furs coming in nicely however lyra has started using the nest box as a litter tray instead of the little tray so im for ever changing it when i went in this morning the baby was coverd in wee and surrounded by poo  

also lyras not looking to good. not eaten since yesterday morning and dosnt seem to be drinking either. have put som veg in and if she doesnt eat it then will have to get her in vets it may mean loosing the last baby. 

will have to see what happens in the morning.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I would get to a vet sooner rather than later, there is a condition does can get after giving birth & i can't remember what it is , flipping heck. Someone else might come up with it. Is she feeding the baby? Does it look full?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Re reading your post, if the doe isn't eating or drinking she is obviously not happy & sounds like she has forgotten shes a mum  I would def get her to a vet


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh no, I'm afraid I don't hold out much hope for the last little one 

I would phone the vet for advice, especially as Lyra has stopped eating


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Have talked to the vet and he said try her with fresh veg fruit grass ect as she is still running around ect. 

Baby looks fullish.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

A breeder frend has told me the name, Pregnancy Toxaemia, or Young Doe Sudden Death Syndrome. It is quite serious. I'm not saying she has this, it could just be simply a case of the move of home before she gave birth was too stressful & she is just unhappy, or like the other breeder said she has never been a good mum hence rehoming her, but i do think I would get her checked if i were you.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lopside said:


> A breeder frend has told me the name, *Pregnancy Toxaemia*, or Young Doe Sudden Death Syndrome. It is quite serious. I'm not saying she has this, it could just be simply a case of the move of home before she gave birth was too stressful & she is just unhappy, or like the other breeder said she has never been a good mum hence rehoming her, but i do think I would get her checked if i were you.


My thoughts too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

littleangel01 said:


> Have talked to the vet and he said try her with fresh veg fruit grass ect as she is still running around ect.
> 
> Baby looks fullish.


How long ago did she last eat anything? How long since the last poo?


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

poor buns , I cant belive someone would get rid of a pregnant animal  , is hand rearing the last baby an option ? 

hope lyra feels better soon x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Getting fluids into the mum is important so maybe try a bowl of water? bernie will give you the best advice, I'm gutted for you. It must be so distressing x


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Just put a bowl in will.see if she will drink from that. 

Cleaned her out befor i went to bed and when i get up so she still pooing ect all looks normal ect. 

Vet said to give her till 8 if no food or drink then i have to take her and baby down.

Baby is week old so dont think much chance of hand feeding.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it would be very difficult to hand feed, especially if you already have a sick mum on your hands. Try her with a little kale, greens, basil or parsley and some fresh hay, see if you can coax her to eat something in front of you just to set your mind at ease x


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

have gven her fresh hay, some fresh (new bag) of rabit food, apple carrots and carrot tops basil and some fresh grass out the garden. 

she hides when i go into her so putting my hed round the door every 30min or so. 

s far not food or drink has gone.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So want this to have a happy ending.

If she is pooing as normal, she must be eating something - could it be the hay?

If she is stressed by you going in, it might be best to reduce the amount of time you are in the room - just have a quick check the babe is in the "right" place, then leave her in peace. 

All you can do is pile in yummy noms, heap up the hay, and hope.

If she starts to look dull, stops pooing, get them to the vets.

Sending vibes.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

RIP lyra  

one min she was running around as normal the next she was on the floor strugling to get up. i rushed her to the vets at 625 but there was nothing he could do she died at 635. she had a heart problem  vet said it would of been there from birth and the stress of a litter plus moving was two much  she also had an infection and a type of worm. she is now under the rose bush with her babies.

baby is currently alive. vet very nicly gave me some milk and a small feeding bottle. the chances are slim but i cant just stand and watch her die. he also put me in touch with a lady who has hand reard everything from birds foxes cats dogs right down to rabbits and hedgehogs. she talked me through it and told me to prepare to loose her (i am) she did say if she is still alive when the ice has cleard (roads are bad at min) she will coem and collect baby and take her to heres as she has a rabbit at the moment with a litter afew days older then this one. 

im not holding out much hope iv managed to get her to have one feed. vet said lyra had tried to feed her  

on a slightly diffrent and weirder note - i currently have a rabbit down my top.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That is so very sad, but not surprising. 

You were put in an awful position.

Do your best for the baby, but don't expect too much - only a miracle will save her, but you can love her and keep her warm, and feed her as best you can - and sometimes miracles do happen.

Have you given her a name? She deserves a name at least.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

vet said it would of happend at some point even with out the babies and moving  one big scare or a bit to much stress  

she still wiggling away - very weird feeling. 

havent named her yet been to afraid to  but i agree she has held on for a week so she needs a name. 

she is grey and brown/fawn if anyone has ideas.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

It's got to be Booby 

So so sorry about Lyra, poor poor girl. Xx sleep tight with your babies. At least she knew love with you x

Sending up lots of prayers for u and baby Booby x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

How many days old is she now?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

"Miracle".


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

....... or "Hope"


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

booby  think thats slightly crule

she is 7 days old today. the loverly lady i spoke to earlier has emaild me a how to guide, weight chart and feeding chart. 

i like Miracle. will try and get a pic in a bit. when shes out my top of course.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

littleangel01 said:


> booby  think thats slightly crule
> 
> she is 7 days old today. the loverly lady i spoke to earlier has emaild me a how to guide, weight chart and feeding chart.
> 
> i like Miracle. will try and get a pic in a bit. when shes out my top of course.


Yes. Gratuitous cleavage shots are not to be encouraged. But it's the best place for her at the mo


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

would be enough to make anyone ill. but yes the vet and lady said its the best place its just very weird as i can feel her wiggling about.

her she is (she wouldnt keep still so not the best)

can just about see her grey markings


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

my bra is now sqeeking


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Might be that she's hungry. Maybe try her with a drop.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

(((((((((((Sending vibes and strength, little Miracle))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

So sorry you lost mum 

As for baby, if she is squeaking then she is probably hungry, the biggest problem with hand rearing is matching mums milk. It is very high in fat so fills the kits up nicely.

What milk supplement are you using at the moment? It's good you have someone that has given you some feeding guides so I won't go into that.
Do you have a heat mat you can use to put the kit on whilst you sleep?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

What advice did the vet give you about feeding? Or did the lady help you? She will know best. it's easy to overfeed, as the mum only feeds once a day.

Do you have a way to keep her warm when she can't be with you? She will lose heat very easily.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you been told how to encourage her ot wee and poo? She won't do it by herself at this stage.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

shes taken a few drops. and is now asleep. 

i was told to get a damp cotton bud and just wipe her gently feed twice aday to avoid bloat. but as the milk isnt as good as moms then she needs it twice. shes on kitten milk made slightly thicker (lady told me to do this) but if shes hungry then can be feed three times. 

i have a box set up with straw and the hair lyra hd pulled out. also i have a small heat mat to go underneth - vet and lady said to put under half only on a low-med setting if i cant have her with me (down my top)


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds good, try to get some full fat goats milk and mix it in with the kitten milk replacer. That has been found to be the closest match to mums milk we can get.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

first stop tommorro is aldi - only place i no that sells it round here. 

the lasy said had feed rabbits can be weaned/part weaned earlier so if i can get her to the point were she is up and moving around then i no she will be in for a chance. 

first things first is to get her through the night.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Half and half with heatpad is excellent advice, so she can wriggle near warmth, or away from it - make sure the heat pad is covered so she doesn't burn.

Hang on in there little bun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

littleangel01 said:


> first stop tommorro is aldi - only place i no that sells it round here.
> 
> the lasy said had feed rabbits can be weaned/part weaned earlier so if i can get her to the point were she is up and moving around then i no she will be in for a chance.
> 
> first things first is to get her through the night.


Tbh, I hate to be a debbie downer but this little one will be at risk right up to around 14 weeks old. Each day will be a bonus, but she is at huge risk of bloat as she will be missing vital nutrients from her mums milk.

Sending all the spare vibes I have your way xxx


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Tbh, I hate to be a debbie downer but this little one will be at risk right up to around 14 weeks old. Each day will be a bonus, but she is at huge risk of bloat as she will be missing vital nutrients from her mums milk.
> 
> Sending all the spare vibes I have your way xxx


im trying to set myself stages  loosing the babies and then lyra has upset me so much and im so mad at her old owner.

at the moment im thinking if i can get her to two weeks (week from now) then thats good then it will be if i can get her three weeks ect ect.

if that makes any sense.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Have to agree with Bernie - don't get your hopes up, but don't give up either. Treasure each day, and pray for a miracle - they can happen, but not very often. Stay strong the pair of you.

Lovely photos.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear about Lyra. You have been through hell and back this last week.

Take things a day at a time, I have everything crossed that she makes it through the night.

You are doing a sterling job. 

Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

shes currently asleep in her box s i had to tke the dogs outside. 

dont worry my hopes are not up  but i wont give up


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

littleangel01 said:


> shes currently asleep in her box s i had to tke the dogs outside.
> 
> dont worry my hopes are not up  but i wont give up


Just take each day at a time, you are doing everything you can. Good luck xx


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> shes currently asleep in her box s i had to tke the dogs outside.
> 
> dont worry my hopes are not up  but i wont give up


hi i just want to say that i have been throu what you are going throu .my contie died and left two baby boys at one week old so i feed them twice a day on full goats milk untill three weeks then fed quaker oats and goats milk in a bowl and a bit of grated carrot and readigrass then moved on to hay and pellets . they are now nearly three years old .so dont stop trying it can be done with a littel patence so dont give up hope she may pull throu .oh and call her hope


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

wacky said:


> hi i just want to say that i have been throu what you are going throu .my contie died and left two baby boys at one week old so i feed them twice a day on full goats milk untill three weeks then fed quaker oats and goats milk in a bowl and a bit of grated carrot and readigrass then moved on to hay and pellets . they are now nearly three years old .so dont stop trying it can be done with a littel patence so dont give up hope she may pull throu .oh and call her hope


reading that makes me feel slightly happier


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

also do you have any tips ect? i work three nights a week so im here during the day and hopfully if all goes well she wont need me during the night when im at work ect. 

i no it wont be easy and theres a very good chance i will loose herbut im prepard to try


----------



## Radagastrabbit (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost your bunny  good luck with the baby, crossing fingers for you!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor little mite  stay strong little one, you can make it.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> also do you have any tips ect? i work three nights a week so im here during the day and hopfully if all goes well she wont need me during the night when im at work ect.
> 
> i no it wont be easy and theres a very good chance i will loose herbut im prepard to try


well i only fed them once in the morning when i got up and once at night when i got home from work as i work evenings you could feed her before you go to work and when you get home in the morning if you work nights .her mum would have only fed her once a day and that would have been early morning before you were up so dont worry just feed her twice a day and wate and see .i didnt think my boys would pull through but they did you can only do your best ok


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

How is the little one this morning?


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

she made it through the night  

was a little bit cold when i got up so im gonna ad some bedding to her box maybe turn the mat up slightly. 

she hd a feed and is now fast asleep again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Well that is your first goal done  Lets hope she continues to do well


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

great that she made night one, very pleased for you....well done


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Great that she made it through the night.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Fantastic news she made it through the night.

I have been thinking about you two all day.

I will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed for tonight.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Hope tonight goes as well


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Only just caught up with this thread...I am so so sorry that you lost Lyra 

Well done for getting baby through the night, I am keeping everything crossed that its a fighter. I agree that it should be "Hope" 

You are doing a great job, well done for not giving up.

Sending more hope than you can even imagine your way that this story has a good bit at the end x


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

well hope is still going strong 

thinking maybe her eyes will open soon. her ears are alread coming up to


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

That's great news  Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Brilliant that hope (booby) is doing so well!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So glad to hear that hope is hanging on in there!


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

im so pleased  

things can still go wrong but shes putting on weight her furs loverly and soft ers are coming up and her eyes have started slitting 

i picked her up this morning to feed her and she was sniffing me  

will try get another pic soon


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Everything crossed!:thumbup1:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

So far so good, my fingers are firmly crossed for another night.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Just catching up with your thread. I'm so sorry you have lost you girl and so many of he babies. I'm so cross with her previous owner. 

I have seen a litter of 7 all make it after mum dyin at a week old. They were all brought indoors and kept warm. But this little ones chances do look slim especially as mum was so unwell and had worms


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

vets sorting out some worming stuff thats safe for very young animals and when shes a bit stronger i can take her back and he will check her over and give her a few shots - anti b, stuff to boost her up ect.

just gotta keep fingers crossed.

anyway here she is, best i could get as she wouldnt keep still. she takes after mom in colour


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think he's going to be a sooty fawn in colour  how much is she weighing?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Also I use a probiotic/vitamin/rehydration powder called avipro plus for my animals when there unwell. Might be worth buying some in for just incase use later on but I wouldn't like to reccomend it while she's so tiny


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

the vet and lady who has been advicing me recommended that to. but not till shes a bit bigger. 

shes still got faint grey markings but there slowly fading. she also getting more active  borrowed a med size indoor cage from someone for when shes up and moving around as pen be way to big for her.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Lyra and the babies she lost

Hope sure is a little fighter...and sounds like you're are doing a great job been her new mummy.

She looks soooo cute,sorry for been ignorant but how big is she,I can't tell from the photos and ive never had the privilege of having bunnies in my life


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Lyra and her babies, how awful, but at least she found love from you in the end 

Hope this little one does prove to be a little miracle - will be keeping my eyes on this thread xx


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah i'm sorry to read about all this, what a shame. 

But i think you are doing really well with this baby, and fingers crossed she grows up big and strong. Good luck with her x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, 

How is little Hope doing today?


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

well i put my hand in her box this morning to get her out for a feed and she did this weird wiggle hopping thing around to get away from my hand. think she wanted to stay in bed? 

but shes doing well eyes are slightly more open today and shes starting to look fluffy. when i put her down instead of lying there she sits like a little rabbit  (all legs under her)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> well i put my hand in her box this morning to get her out for a feed and she did this weird wiggle hopping thing around to get away from my hand. think she wanted to stay in bed?
> 
> but shes doing well eyes are slightly more open today and shes starting to look fluffy. when i put her down instead of lying there she sits like a little rabbit  (all legs under her)


Lol I know what you mean they like sort of jump up don't they I think its when they think its mum and feeding time


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Brilliant news, fingers firmly crossed for tonight.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

its like shes trying to hop but her legs arnt strong enough lol 

shes also moved from the syringe to a small kitten bottle


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Have a looksie, my guys at a similar age, probably a bit older. 10-14 days.

http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums...6A603E73-747-0000006D51470DDE_zps9f6c5fbf.mp4


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Fantastic news!! Go Hope! Well done littleangel!


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

managed to get a pic, getting harder as i cant put her down as she tries to run away  

also shows how big shes getting.

p.s. please ignor my dirty nails i was pulling weeds


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

littleangel01 said:


> managed to get a pic, getting harder as i cant put her down as she tries to run away
> 
> also shows how big shes getting.
> 
> p.s. please ignor my dirty nails i was pulling weeds


I was gobsmacked by the photo, she's really chubbed up! You're doing a fab job!


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

she has  she loves her food. no idea what size dad was so im going on how big lyra was. 

shes as long as my hand now and not even 2weeks


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow! She looks as though she is really thriving! You are doing a great job.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm late on this thread but wanted to say, well done on what you've done with this little one. It's a very kind act x


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

hi again just seen your pic she is beiut your doing very well keep it up my boys used to lick my arm all the time when i was nuresing them after a feed.she will think you are her mum. i wouldnt give probiotic untill she is lapping and then you can put it in her water .but carrie on you are doing great and she looks great .


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

You've been through so much with these rabbits, fingers crossed Hope continues to thrive. If only there were more people like you in the world and not like that idiot who caused this situation in the first place!!!!:cursing:


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

well i was woken up this morning but hope moving her way around her box. 

with her eyes open  

picked her up to feed and she gave me a look as much to say 'is that what you look lik?' 

iv moved her into the small indoor rabbit/gpig cage and made a small nest area on one side with the heat pad next to it (but not underneath) and she has spent the last two hours exploring its amazing he was shes moving around shes not hopping but sort of crawling.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Absolutely great news.   

Everytmie I see you've posted an update, my heart is in my mouth.

We've never hand reared such a young baby. What you have acheived so far is brilliant - although she will be at risk for some weeks yet. Do make sure she can't get herself/legs rapped anywhere in the new set up.

Keep taking daily photos, and keep posting them on here!!


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Summersky said:


> Absolutely great news.
> 
> Everytmie I see you've posted an update, my heart is in my mouth.
> 
> ...


its a plastic dome one so no bars she can get trapped in. the nest area is one of the gpigs plastic houses with the top not clipped down so i can easily lift up to check on her.

when im not able to watch her and of a night iv put a 'wall' up so she only has half the cage. iv put some tunnels in but again there taken out when im not watching.

every time i look in on her im terrified she wont have made it  i dont think i will relax untill shes a good few months.

shes started to pick things up as shes looking round  straw hay and nibbling on the one tunnel.

this is the cage shes in altho hers is red and with out the bottle or hay rack


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

oh thats good another week or so and she should start lapping and nibbeling when you see this put her milk in a bowl and put in a few pellets .she should start eating at three weeks .she will come on right quick then.fingers crossed for you


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My fingers are firmly crossed for another successful night.


----------



## weeziex1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I know wha your going thru, our doe had 3lille ones on march 25,13. We found out the next day that she wad not letting them nurse, and if they tried to she would kick them away. We are having to hand raise using a combination of goats milk and kitten formula. The are thriving on this we have to feed every 4-6 hrs. Now on the afternoon of the 28th that her top gwo bags were inflammed and sowellen all the way to the base of her throat constricting her breathing, I started putting hot moist compresses on her and we rushed her to the vet. We found out she has Mastitis, she's on amoxicilln twice a day. Has anyone delt with this we would appreciate any advice anyone has to give. This is our first time breeding rabbits,we were thinking of starting a Rabbitry, but I don't know if we will now.Our doe is a Lionhead the kits dad is a mini lop, they are precious,we are getting so attached to them.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

weeziex1 said:


> I know wha your going thru, our doe had 3lille ones on march 25,13. We found out the next day that she wad not letting them nurse, and if they tried to she would kick them away. We are having to hand raise using a combination of goats milk and kitten formula. The are thriving on this we have to feed every 4-6 hrs. Now on the afternoon of the 28th that her top gwo bags were inflammed and sowellen all the way to the base of her throat constricting her breathing, I started putting hot moist compresses on her and we rushed her to the vet. We found out she has Mastitis, she's on amoxicilln twice a day. Has anyone delt with this we would appreciate any advice anyone has to give. This is our first time breeding rabbits,we were thinking of starting a Rabbitry, but I don't know if we will now.Our doe is a Lionhead the kits dad is a mini lop, they are precious,we are getting so attached to them.


You need to start a new thread for people to be able to reply to you. Otherwise the advice this member requires is going to get mixed up and confused with the advice you require.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

another good night  

she kept me awake running around her cage rolling things over ect. 

shes got a vet apointment at 530 for a check up and some worming.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, i must say you are doing so well with this baby. Considering you were basically thrown in at the deep end, it's amazing she has come so far. I know how much care these tiny ones require, and it's not an easy job. 
Fingers crossed she grows into a big, healthy, strong girl....you'll have an amazing bond with her 

Can we have more pics please


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

back home and all went well at the vets 

he took abit of blood to test for diffrent things jut to be safe. shes only slightly under what she should be if mom was feeding but thats perfectly normal. shes been wormed had a small shot to help boost her system. she will have to be checked every so ofted incase she inherited moms heart problem but so far so good. 

i tried to get some pics but she wuld not keep still so did my best.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

omg aint she a little stunner!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow what a little fighter, not sure I will be posting on here now until tomorrow, so fingers firmly crossed for tonight.


----------



## Radagastrabbit (Mar 22, 2013)

she's a cutie! Sounds like you're doing wonderful job


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Love the last photo!!!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow she's massive! Looks really fluffy now too. Ah she's doing well


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

shes getting more and more playful by the day  

i popped a tiny bit of her milk on a plate and she tried to lap it up - it was more of sticking her nose in bit she did get a little bit and shes been munching on bits of hay shes no really eating just munching


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

and just to ad to the cuteness heres a pic of the baby im picking up on 23th


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Every day is a bonus. Glad it is going well.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

The last photo of the baby you are getting on 25th is so cute, absolutely gorgeous. What a lucky girl your tiny baby is to have a playmate ready to join her. Everything is going so well, I will keep my fingers crossed she continues to thrive.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad she's doing so well


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

keep it up your doing fine


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Sooooo cute. Glad the little one is doing well.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

It must be difficult for you to keep us updated on such a regular basis especially given the circumtances.

Wishing you both another successful night, fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

How's little Booby doing?


----------



## Babbo (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautifull!!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Any updates on the little one? Hope she's doing well and still growing big and strong


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope everything is still going well with the baby, fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have just read this thread 
I think what you are doing is amazing!
I hope a baby girl is doing well?
Very sorry that you had to go through so much and loosing Lyra and her babies is something very sad but I Am so happy you have founded power to keep going and make this going


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

how is she is she well


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Littleangel - how is it going with baby Hope?

Are you still managing to pull off the impossible?


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

hi

sorry bout lack of updates having a bit of a bad time at the moment 

but hope is still doing well shes now hopping instead of crawling and has started to munch on her hay and small bits of food  

will post some more pics when i can


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad to hear that Hope is still doing well, but sorry to hear that other stuff is tricky.

Take care.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

It is so nice to read that she is doing well.
I am sorry you have bad time...I have bad time too so can emphatise.
Can't wait to see picture of baby Hope...what a lovely name too


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks im doing ok.

managed to get a few pics but she wont keep still for long so not to good lol the box next to her is a normal crisp box so can get a slight indication of size


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That is absolutely wonderful!

Thank you for the photos. Do keep us updated.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow she's huge and so fluffy! Hasn't she changed loads already!


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

lyra was a lion head cross (i think) and im told the lagy had a male lop cross and a neverland dwarf so should be intreasting to see what shes like when she grows lol altho her face looks like maybe she has neverland in her.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

She'll be beautiful, however she turns out.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I've kept my fingers crossed every night and I will continue - you did have me holding my breath for a while, but I am so please Hope has come this far, you are truely amazing.

Brilliant work, well done


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW look at the size of her now.


----------



## Radagastrabbit (Mar 22, 2013)

wow she's getting big! You're doing an amazing job, you're a great bunny-mummy


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeezaloo!!! She's mahoosive and fluffy! Wow you're doing a fab job!! You are going to have such a special relationship with her


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

shes been playing today  

popped her in the pen while i gave her cage a clean and she was charging all over the place zig zagging about


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

How old is she now?

Am really hoping you can pull this off. You've done so well so far.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

she is 3 weeks and 4 days  

eating bits of food and hay and drinking her milk and a little bit of water.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I must agree, you have done such an amazing job rearing this baby, you should feel very proud


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lopside said:


> Jeezaloo!!! She's mahoosive and fluffy! Wow you're doing a fab job!! You are going to have such a special relationship with her


gave u rep cuz jeezaloo is my new fav word


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

just seen pics she is so cute good to see shes doing well


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

littleangel01 said:


> gave u rep cuz jeezaloo is my new fav word


Oooo ta! It was the first thing that came into my head!


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

lost hope today  

rushed her to the vet as she was having touble getting up and it was the same problem that lyra had (heart).

nothing i could of done it would of killed her at some point in her life.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Omg I am so sorry you have lost her!take her-my heart is with you genuinely as I lost my bunny 2 weeks ago!
Really really sorry-this post made me cry.
Maybe she will meet my Kimi at rainbow bridge and she will be with her mummy!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That is so sad.

But you did amazingly, to have got her so far.

Run free little Hope.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah so so sorry to see this news. You did an amazing job with her, you should be so proud that you got her so far. She had a good life, albeit a shorter one. 

RIP little bunny x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahhhh I'm so sorry. She only knew love and care. Well done for bringing her so far xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

*hugs* so sorry Angel you did so well to raise her to this stage, life can be increadably cruel


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, but you gave Hope more love and care in the short time she was here than a lot of pets get in their lifetime.

I couldn't have raise one so young for as long as you did, I really don't know enough, to have been able to do that.

RIP little one


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

oh i am sorry you tryed your best you did all you could do for her


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks everyone. 

im gutted but the vet said it was one of them thing, she could of lived for a few years or a few months but she would of had a heart attack at some point  in a way im glade her and the rest of the litter didnt make it if i had rehomed the rest and then they had the same problem it would of coused heartach for some many people  

but at lest hope is with lyra nd her brothers and sisters now


----------



## Radagastrabbit (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm sorry  she was such a special bunny.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

So sorry. Xxx


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

after thinking things over iv desided not to get the baby in a few weeks. 

i just couldnt fce the same happening ect  

at the moment i have some week old chicks that nee attention so maybe one day i will get some more bunnys. 

thanks for every ones help advice ect.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

littleangel01 said:


> after thinking things over iv desided not to get the baby in a few weeks.
> 
> i just couldnt fce the same happening ect
> 
> ...


----------



## Conny (Apr 14, 2013)

How cute


----------

